# weird panting



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have noticed that when Pepper is panting, either hot, excited, or after exercise, at the end of each pant, he makes a clicking sound. I wish I could describe it better... it sounds like its coming from his throat/airway, not his lungs.

He's not distressed by it, he's able to get enough air, and its definitely not a wheeze. I am going to ask the vet about it next time we go, but in the meantime, any ideas?

He's a 13lb Bichon/Terrier mix according to the shelter we adopted him from. We use a body harness to walk him because when we first got him, he'd pull on the leash/collar until it was choking him. He's much better now, we've been working on loose leash walking, but I have continued to use the harness just in case.

Thanks!
Sid and Pepper


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

To me - it sounds like you are hearing the air bubbles/saliva click in his throat. It's hard to judge without actually hearing the sounds, but I've 'clicking' come from Dakota (my dog) and various others while they are panting heavily.

It never hurts to have a vet check it out though - they will be able to asses the issue better then we can.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Is he your first dog?

I think pretty much all dogs make that noise when panting. At least the ones I know do. And I know a LOT of dogs.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

He's the first dog I've owned but I've been around plenty and never heard it before. My partner rolled her eyes and said not to worry about it.... so I wasn't, until we met with someone to talk about pet sitting and she asked me what was wrong with the dog.

It's not a noise that I've ever heard from anything other dog. As I said, I'm not particularly concerned about it, as he's not distressed and he's getting enough air, I'm just curious as to what might be causing it.





Lorina said:


> Is he your first dog?
> 
> I think pretty much all dogs make that noise when panting. At least the ones I know do. And I know a LOT of dogs.


I don't think its saliva/air bubbles because it happens every time he pants, it sounds the same, and is at the same place in each pant. If it were saliva or air bubbles, I'd think there would be some variability in it... but who knows? 

I might try and record it... my mp3 player has a built in microphone and I've always wondered what on earth I'd use it for. 

Thanks for your input.
Sid



Dakota Spirit said:


> To me - it sounds like you are hearing the air bubbles/saliva click in his throat. It's hard to judge without actually hearing the sounds, but I've 'clicking' come from Dakota (my dog) and various others while they are panting heavily.
> 
> It never hurts to have a vet check it out though - they will be able to asses the issue better then we can.


----------



## 3dogsplus (Sep 10, 2006)

I think recording it is a great idea, even when you go in to talk to your vet because inevitably, when you go to the vet, Pepper won't make the clicking sound!!!!!!


----------

